# convert commercial Gas Range to residential



## carputer (Jan 19, 2014)

Are there people out there that are able to convert commercial gas ranges for home use. I would like to buy a commercial range for my home but I would like to re-jet the top burners and put electric ignition so there is not a constant source of ignition.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on if the Commercial range was setup for Natural Gas or Propane. Post a picture of the plate on the range, that shows btu, make & model info.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I would think the best place to ask this question would be the company you are going to purchase the stove from. They would have the needed parts to safely do the conversion. Remember, your insurance company might not like the fact the stove was modified from it's original design specs.


----------



## hoteo (Dec 7, 2013)

A lot of commercial range manufacturers make identical versions of some of their ranges that are suitable (legal) for home use ie Garland, Viking and South Bend. Their are 3 differences that separate the residential units from their commercial cousins. First the home version requires electronic ignition where commercial doesn't. Second is the home version requires push and turn gas valves where the commercial one doesn't and thirdly the home version is better insulated. From my experience you would be wise to obtain the home version of one of these stoves from both a saftey standpoint and an efficiency standpoint. Especially if you have children in the house.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Double check with your homeowner's insurance company to see if they will cancel your coverage if you put a non-insulated fire breathing dragon in your house. They may have specific requirements beyond keeping it from any contact with your cabinets. Like the same ventilation system with built in fire suppression system that a restaurant would be required to have. 

There are many reasons that this is a BAD idea. And there are many consumer safe prosumer ranges that are available---and CERTIFIED-- for home use. Check out Bluestar, it's the homeowner SAFE version of the old Garlands. Capital also has a safe version with open burners and even a rotisserie. 

Also be aware of the ventilation requirements that these high BTU ranges will need. 600 CFMM is where the vents start, and they go up from there. Which triggers the requirement for make up air. And maybe even an ERV to go with that makeup air. Which for the amount of CFM that we're talking here is kinda astronomical in costs.


----------

